
NASA Telescope Reveals Record-Breaking Exoplanet Discovery – NASA - bpierre
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-telescope-reveals-largest-batch-of-earth-size-habitable-zone-planets-around
======
cletusw
Main conversation:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13707547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13707547)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've moved most comments there.

------
deelowe
HAHA. This discovery currently occupies 3 out of the top 4 spots on HN.

~~~
mi100hael
LOL.

